
Why Feminists Should Let Women Fail  - McKittrick
http://sutherlandgold.com/why-feminists-should-let-women-fail/
======
moron4hire
>>>> "The meme seemed to be that Abramson was in fact terminated because
around colleagues and staff she was a tough taskmaster who didn’t mind running
over anyone who stood in her way, traits we admire and respect in men holding
similar positions."

I think, to Gold's end, we should really be questioning "who is this 'we' that
admires such men?" Frankly, I can't stand being bossed around by anyone,
regardless of their sex. It's why I haven't worked in a traditional office for
over 4 years, and why I had such a terrible quality of life the 6 before that.

Where is all of the cooperation and mutual respect that all of these
corporations espouse in their employee handbooks? There's way too much "for
thee but not for me" coming out of CEOs.

Corporate culture is sick and, at least for my part, I want nothing to do with
supporting it.

>>>> "I don’t know what character traits other people are teaching their kids
but bossy and pushy are not high on my list. Empathy has a place in this world
and in the workplace, and so do compassion, boldness and vision. Leaders that
succeed today don’t run over their employees, they lift them up."

That is exactly right.

It's something I fear with my own business plans. What happens if this project
takes off and I have to hire people? How do I find people who share my vision
of humane business practice? What happens when we make three orders of
magnitude change in size? How do you create a system that doesn't end in HR
cargo-culted hell?

